# Here is my big rhom just under 17"



## GameDogg (Dec 2, 2003)

Piranha is JUST shy of 17"

The background is a aquaclear 500 tube coming down, I beleive it to be about 14" from a quick measurement to base his size in the pic.

second pic. Geryi are 8"


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NICE HUGE RHOM


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow. His a big boy


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

Just out of curiousity.. how much does he eat each day, or at least how much at each feeding?


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

he freakin huge what size tank?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

You're feeding 8" Geryis to the Rhom???


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> You're feeding 8" Geryis to the Rhom???


thats what i was thinking







nice rhom tho i see he is fed well! lol


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow, how do the geyris and rhom get along?


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

What a freakin MONSTER.








I like him alot.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

that's crazyyyyy. watch closely on him. I wouldn't trust that rhom with geryis heh.


----------



## hollyfish (Nov 7, 2005)

u can keep this with two small one??


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

where the hell did u score this thing?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet MOnster man


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

yeah man...biggest canadian rhom...thats for sure...when did u get him.?? hes fuking amezing

more pics and feeding videos needed...


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice big fella there...pretty cool if he doesnt mess with your gerrys...does he eat infront of you..just wondering what its like to see those big monsters eat ahaha..


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

It's the 1st time I see a monster rhom with geryis. How do they get along ?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jack Herer said:


> yeah man...biggest canadian rhom...thats for sure...when did u get him.?? hes fuking amezing
> 
> more pics and feeding videos needed...


I think Wayne (GigantePiranha) has the biggest rhom in Canada and North America.

What size tank is he in?

Why did you put Geryi in with him?

Any actual measuring of the fish?


----------



## DIESELMACK (Dec 14, 2005)

nice rhom :nod:


----------



## GameDogg (Dec 2, 2003)

First of all the Geryi were taken out of the tank just after the picture. They would all be smoked by now if I didn't.

2nd/ He is in a 180 by himself.

3rd/ I recieved him as a 44-44.5cm rhom which when converted is over 17" as an american measurement. I beleive him to be just under 17" but I am still waiting on his fins to become perfect again. Then I will take a real measurement.

4th/ He is eating about 1/2 pound of frozen fillet 1X per week.

5th/ he is a young looking specimine for his size (so hopefully I will have him for many many years!)

Hope all the questions are answered and Happy new year to all!

GD


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey I live in Canada too and I was wondering where you bought a rhom that big ?


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

im thinkin the same thing lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice rhom!


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

forgot something..put a chiken in the tank and film it!


----------



## ninja_staRR (May 5, 2005)

Beautiful Rhom man.

Was he wild caught?


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

thats almost sure...no captive rhom will get 17 inches in a aquarium.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice rhom,

measurements don't count the fins. It's from the front of the upper jaw to the beginning of the caudal (tail) fin where the meat stops.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

GameDogg said:


> First of all the Geryi were taken out of the tank just after the picture. They would all be smoked by now if I didn't.
> 
> 2nd/ He is in a 180 by himself.
> 
> ...


Cool. Good thing you removed the Geryi (my personal favorite piranha) but wasn't sure if you left them in. (Nowadays you see people try weird things)

Sorry about the measurement thing, but some people say they have a 14 inch rhom and it's actually 12 inches. Then another person says the rhom is 15inches, etc. I know its alot and probably scary, but try to take pics with the measuring tape behind the fish when its out of water. Its hard to do, but then you and we can be like that fish is 17 inches total length or 16 inches without fins, etc.

Anyways, its a very nice rhom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It is very hard to measure a fish that size...and incredibly stressful on the fish. I would say just go with what you think and if people dont believe you....who cares.


----------



## DIESELMACK (Dec 14, 2005)

very hard out of water...I measured my 16"er as he was being put in the tank with one other person helping and it was still a hairy experience!! My only regret is not having somebody snapping pics as we moved him into the tank


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> It is very hard to measure a fish that size...and incredibly stressful on the fish. I would say just go with what you think and if people dont believe you....who cares.












Great lookin fish!


----------



## jmvs (Oct 26, 2005)

Man! He is one huge beauty!


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Amazing fish. You are real lucky to have that big fella.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's one beautiful huge rhom.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

where did you get this beast from? below water? is it waynes rhom?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

gawd hes massive!!!
Great looking geryi too!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Awesome looking Rhom!

I'd call that beast Goliath..


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

where did you get this monster!!


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

thats one big boy!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> It is very hard to measure a fish that size...and incredibly stressful on the fish. I would say just go with what you think and if people dont believe you....who cares.


I agree 100%. You don't need to measure him for anyone. Like GG said it's way to stressfull for the fish not to mention dangerous for all involved. You could get bit or the fish could flop around and smash his head and die. It's definately not worth it. VERY impressive fish


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice looking rhom. Where did u get this beast alot of people have been asking


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Wowie wow wow....That Rhom is a behemoth...My God...Just an awesome specimen...I need feeding videos...And lots of them.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> It is very hard to measure a fish that size...and incredibly stressful on the fish. I would say just go with what you think and if people dont believe you....who cares.


Especially when he's that size.

thats the Biggest Rhom Ive seen on this board, that belonged to a member.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Brujo said:


> It is very hard to measure a fish that size...and incredibly stressful on the fish. I would say just go with what you think and if people dont believe you....who cares.


Especially when he's that size.

thats the Biggest Rhom Ive seen on this board, that belonged to a member.
[/quote]

Not really! Mine is larger than that. We both bought it from the same supplier!


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

and who was that ? becuase i wouldnt mind grabbing one also..


----------



## G_execute (Jan 13, 2005)

very very very nice and big rhom


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

how long will the gery last with that MONSTER???


----------



## NEKMEK (Nov 20, 2005)

at that size.. how old is he??
i read in a piranha book, when they get big and old they loose some of their teeth..is that true??


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

belowwater.com oliver


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

chomp chomp said:


> Awesome looking Rhom!
> 
> I'd call that beast Goliath..


I wouldn't... Goliath lost.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Pat said:


> Awesome looking Rhom!
> 
> I'd call that beast Goliath..


I wouldn't... Goliath lost.
[/quote]

I would call him "Titus's big bro" since they both came in the same shipment!


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Gigante Pirana said:


> I would call him "Titus's big bro" since they both came in the same shipment!


Very good Wayne... man you're sharp! Yes, that fish was included in my order. He is the Big Bro of my guy.

These fish are spectacular.


----------

